# كيف عبر الرسم عن لوحات مسيحيه بارعه



## النهيسى (7 مايو 2011)

*كيف عبر الرسم عن لوحات مسيحيه بارعه*







 @ القديس جورج يقتل التنين... للفنان رافاييل 






@الملاك يوقف ابراهيم ..لرامبرانت






@السيده العذراء .....لرافاييل






@ارميـا يبكـي دمـار اورشـليـم
للفنـّان الهـولنـدي رمـبـرانـدت





@عـذراء كنيسـة سيسـتـين
للفنّـان الإيطـالي رافـائيــل

في اللوحة تقف الشخصيات (العذراء وطفلها والقديس والقديسة والملاكان الصغيران إلى أسفل) على مقعد من الغيم تؤطره ستارتان منفتحتان إلى أعلى.
وتبدو العذراء كما لو أنها هابطة من السماء فيما يتوجه القدّيس (إلى اليسار) بنظره إلى المسيح الصغير، بينما توجّه القديسة (إلى اليمين) نظراتها الحانية إلى الملاكين الصغيرين الظاهرين في اسفل الصورة.


ومما لا شك فيه أن أشهر جزء في هذه اللوحة الفريدة هو صورة الملاكين الصغيرين إلى الأسفل، إذ ُطبعت صورتهما على ملايين البوسترات والصور التذكارية.
لوحة "عذراء سيستين" كان مقدّرا لها على الأرجح أن تزيّن قبر البابا يوليوس الثاني، وقد ُعثر عليها في ما بعد في أحد الأديرة لتجد طريقها بعد ذلك إلى موسكو بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية، قبل أن تنقل إلى متحف مدينة درسدن الألمانية حيث ظلت هناك حتى اليوم.
ُيذكر أن هذه اللوحة أصبحت رمزا للأمومة المثالية. كما أن خطوطها المنحنية والعريضة نزولا وصعودا، وتوازن الكتل فيها وتوزيع الألوان الدقيق ما بين الذهبي والأخضر، والبني والأزرق، كل ذلك يعطي الناظر إليها شعورا بالسلام والطمأنينة.
تلقى رافائيل تعليمه على يد أبيه، الفنان هو الآخر، والذي لمس في ابنه الاهتمام والموهبة. وفي زمن قياسي اصبح فنانا موهوبا وتجلت عبقريته وهو ما يزال في سن السابعة عشرة.
انتقل الفنان بعد ذلك إلى فلورنسا حيث درس أعمال دافنشي ومايكل انجيلو وبارتولوميو.
لوحات رافائيل بشكل عام تجسّد فكرة الجمال المثالي وعظمة الإنسان، و "عذراء سيستين" تمثل ذروة عبقريته وتفرّده الفني، ولهذا اعتبر واحدا من اعظم الرسامين الذين جاد بهم عصر النهضة في إيطاليا.






@عـذراء المستشـار روليـن
للفنان الهولندي يان فان آيك

 نظره الفنان فتبدو مستغرقة في التأمّل والخشوع كما لو انه فرغ توّا من قراءة الكتاب المقدّس.
والى اليمين تبدو العذراء جالسة في رداء احمر وقد قدّمت إلى المستشار المسيح الصغير، بينما أمسكت إحدى الملائكة بالتاج الضخم لتضعه على رأس العذراء.
أما الأعمدة الثلاثة التي ينكشّف عنها المشهد في الخلفية فتبدو كبيرة بعض الشيء مقارنة بالأشياء القريبة، وعبر الأعمدة تبدو حديقة صغيرة تناثرت فيها الزهور التي ترمز إلى فضائل السيّدة العذراء.
وعلى مقربة من المشهد يلوح ملاكان صغيران يعطي أحدهما ظهره للناظر.
والى جوارهما يبدو طاووسان ربّما أراد الفنان أن يتّخذ منهما رمزا للخلود والأبدية، أو قد يرمزان للرفعة والكبرياء التي تتّسم بها شخصية المستشار رولين.
لكن المشهد الأكثر جلالا وروعة في هذه اللوحة هو بلا شكّ منظر المدينة الذي يتراءى خلف الغرفة.

*تابع*
​


----------



## النهيسى (7 مايو 2011)

لوحات  الفنان *ليوناردو دافنشي*


















الفنان *يوناردو دافينشى
*









*

الفنان بهنام بولص داود إينا*

الفنان بهنام بولص داود إينامن مواليد 1945 خريج كلية الإقتصاد والعلوم السياسية بدأ بالرسم في الصف الثالثالمتوسط له لوحة ( عذراء والطفل ) مرسومة على جدار بيته وهي بطول مترين وبعرض 40 سموعلى رأس مريم العذراء تاج. رسمت اللوحة لغرض التجربة لمعرفة مدى بقاء الألوانالزيتية على الجدار الكونكريتي واللوحة رسمت عام 1988 وسبق أن تكلمنا عن الفنانبهنام بولص حيث لديه لوحات كثيرة منها ( وجوه ) لوحة رسمها لأولاده في عام 1985بقلم الرصاص مباشرة على الطبيعة وهي بقياس 60 / 40 سم ولوحة تأمل لإمرأة قره قوشيةولوحة ( إمرأة تستحم ) ولوحة المسيح المقيّد.
ومن لوحاته



*
سالم متي داود توش*

 لوحة وفنان  لوحة وفنان
من غبار الأزمنة ينهض الفنان سالم متي داود توش رحمه الله بفن توارثه من خبرة وسواعد والدته وهو من مواليد 1942/ حمدانية قرة قوش كانت مهنته سائق أجرة. برزت لديه موهبة الرسم وهو في ريعان شبابه. وبالرغم من أنه لم يكن معروفاً بسبب عدم إكتراثه وإعتقاده بأنه يمارس هواية ليقضي بها وقته ليس إلا. لم يشارك في المعارض مثل أقرانه السابقين. من اللوحات التي رسمها ولا زالت موجودة حاليا ً يحتفظون بها أولاده كتذكار ٍ له, من أهم لوحاته العشاء الأخير, ولوحة مريم العذراء, والطفل يسوع, ولوحة المغارة, ولوحة الخروف الضّال, أما القسم الآخر من لوحاته دخل عليها فن التطرّيز 
المدرسة التي رسم بها هي المدرسة (الواقعية). إستعمل في الرسم المواد الزيتية, أما في فن التطرّيز فقد إستخدم الخيط الملَّون. الطريقة التي إستخدمها في الرسم هي طريقة (المربّعات). عدد اللوحات التي رسمها هي ثمان لوحة. أربعاً منها رسمها على جدران بيته والأربعُ الأخر حاكها عن طريق التطرّيز تعلمها من والدته (مريم) التي كان لها الباع الطويل في فن التطرّيز وكيفية تشكيله. بدأ بالرسم وعمره تجاوز (42) سنة. تأثّر بفن والدته كثيراً التي صقلت موهبته فأصبح فناناً ماهراً. حيث لم يكن له الوقت الكافي للخوض بفن آخر غير هذا الفن.

من لوحاته

















*
الفنان رفائيلو سانزيو*









لوحه من ضمن لوحات *برسم هتلر*






​


----------



## ابن المزود (7 مايو 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (7 مايو 2011)

ابن المزود قال:


>



*شكرا جداا
الرب يباركك​​*​


----------



## shamaoun (7 مايو 2011)

Impressive paints


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2011)

حلوووووووين وعباقرة رسموهم

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## النهيسى (17 مايو 2011)

شكرا جداا
للمرور الغالى جداا
الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (17 مايو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> حلوووووووين وعباقرة رسموهم
> 
> مشكور اخي العزيز



شكرا جداا
للمرور الغالى جداا
الرب يباركك​


----------

